# It's not out of focus; it's art!



## ksmattfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Out of focus, blurred, etc... intentionally or not.  


"I&#8217;m always amused by the idea that certain people have about technique, which translate into an immoderate taste for the sharpness of the image. It is a passion for detail, for perfection, or do they hope to get closer to reality with this trompe I&#8217;oeil? They are, by the way, as far away from the real issues as other generations of photographers were when they obscured their subject in soft-focus effects."  -Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## keybq (Dec 3, 2008)

I really like the second one that is very neat idea.


----------



## Battou (Dec 3, 2008)

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF




See it bigger here
Original TPF posting


----------



## bigalbest (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## epp_b (Dec 3, 2008)

Heh, looks like we all had the same idea


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Chupacabra!!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 3, 2008)

bigalbest said:


>




Thats not out of focus.  It looks totally normal once the christmas party is over.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Dec 3, 2008)

Art or not, this is my fast train .


----------



## Battou (Dec 3, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> Chupacabra!!!



That's awesome


----------



## epp_b (Dec 3, 2008)

Anthony, I love that shot!


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you epp_b.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Lacey Anne (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of these are pretty spectacular!


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm beginning to feel a little obligated....to say mine is *not* a christmas tree.


----------



## Seefutlung (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine's not a Christmas tree also ...  but I thought it lookd like a painting.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 14, 2008)

Battou said:


> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> > Chupacabra!!!
> ...



...and creepy.

:thumbup:


----------



## ferny (Dec 15, 2008)

DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Art or not, this is my fast train .



That makes me feel amazingly unwell!


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 20, 2008)

For some reason I don't do out of focus shots in the warm months, but once late November rolls around, and the temperature starts dropping I find my lens out of focus more often.


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 20, 2008)

Dmitri said:


>



Cool.  Almost abstract.  I know it's a bird, but it's more about form.


----------



## heroicloser (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm such a bokeh whore.


----------



## houghcon (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr.SuperHero (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm new.


----------



## cochiece (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's one taken at Stphen's Gren in Dublin


----------



## Fraggo (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are my Submissions, let me know what yall think


----------



## reg (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## GeminiStars (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Overread (Jan 25, 2009)

my thoughts as I took this
*please change direction - please change direction - please change direction*
they don't stop see and I didn't want to get hit 
sadly this was the only frame before she shot past me and way off into the distance -


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I'm home! a place to be soft (focus that is)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2009)

The series starts like this:
1.






... and goes on like this:

2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Battou (Jan 28, 2009)

LaFoto, if you use a wide open aperture you can make those nice round and bubbley


----------



## teneighty23 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## SlimPaul (Feb 3, 2009)

DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Art or not, this is my fast train .



That's great! How did you achieve this effect? Is it an in camera multiple exposure where one is focused and the other is out of focus?


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you very much SlimPaul. 








This is a very simple effect to juice up any image.
The image above is the original shot I took of a plain boring railroad tracks. I used photoshop to slightly blur the edges of the image leaving the center as focused as possible.


----------



## Crazydad (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, totally unintentional, but with the ball in focus, I kind of like it.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2009)

LaFoto!!! Your shots are truly spectacular!!! 




ksmattfish said:


> Chupacabra!!!


WOW!! That is cool!



DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Art or not, this is my fast train .


Amazing! I love it!


Fraggo said:


> Here are my Submissions, let me know what yall think


These are great. These two pictures almost look like one photo. It looks as if the soldiers are aiming at ghosts. Great job!


----------



## Fraggo (Feb 24, 2009)

haha, thanks  what i like to call a happy mistake.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you for the comment Big Bully.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow those are some awesome out of focus pictures 

Here is one of mine and it's blurry because I just past by when this guy got arrested for shoplifting or something at a mall and I wasn't sure if I was allowed to take pictures of the scene so I just pointed my camera without lifting it and pressed the shutter button lol


----------



## timethief (Mar 8, 2009)

DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Thank you very much SlimPaul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you mind elaborating a bit on how to achieve effect?
good shot.great effect.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2009)

Darn !! I should not have trashed my crappy/accidental shots.

I had no idea my deleted shots were "ART".


----------



## Clilly88 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## JE Kay (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a bunch of these somewhere. I like the last one, taken with my old Fuji P/S. Client liked it and used it, I found that really amusing.  The middle one was my old D70s.


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 25, 2009)

i love the out of focus christmas light shots.


----------



## hoyinsiu (Apr 1, 2009)

Battou said:


> Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks interesting, they are also light blub, aren't they?


----------



## Plankton (Apr 3, 2009)

Heres mine, saw a perfect moment for a shot and snapped with out focusing a little PP later and here she is.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Battou (Nov 10, 2009)

hoyinsiu said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF
> ...




Yes, but they are not simple little Christmas lights they are large lights on a building including a streetlight or two, my distance from these lights is far greater than people realize.


----------



## y0aimee (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## msvg (Dec 15, 2009)




----------

